

Pluggable Type Systems (2004) [pdf] - tosh
http://bracha.org/pluggableTypesPosition.pdf

======
AnimalMuppet
The "Mandatory Typing Considered Harmful" section seemed like a lot of
handwaving and threatening of bad things, but didn't describe anything I've
run into at all. On the other hand, I've only been doing this for 30 years, so
maybe there's all this horror waiting for me to run into... but I'm skeptical.

